# Please help, found a baby!



## dusty667 (May 4, 2010)

Hi there,

To make a long story short, yesterday people were on the roof installing cables where feral pigeons nest. Today it is pouring rain out and I found a baby pigeon hundled on a staircase under my apartment. It cried for nearly 3 hours until I was guility, I brought it in.

It seems pretty developed but still cannot fly, I hope to return it to its parents or something like that but I don't know if they come back for it.

I really have no idea on how to care for pigeons. I have no clue... whatsoever. I don't want this baby to die. I already contacted the SPCA hoping they would take it in. I don' know if they would since they are considered pests... I am also on the hunt for Bird Rescues.

Please help me while its under my care. How do I feed this baby? How do I give it water? What does it eat? Bread? Muffins? (like feral what you feed feral pigeons?) How do I get it to eat/drink? Its terrified of me..

I attached a picture.










If you can please help, that would be great!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here are some prewritten feeding instructions...it would be helpful if you put an old towel on the bottom of the box. You can put paper towel over it so the towel won't get too soiled.
Where are you located?

You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. 
You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. 
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. The next step… seeds. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas and corn make it lumpy and squishy.


----------



## dusty667 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the instructions. I am a little chicken to try it but I'll try to feed a couple of peas just for now. I actually wish to return it in the morning to the spot where I found it. Many people are suggesting this. Do you think the parents would come back for it. Would it be better?

Btw I located in Calgary Canada.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The hardest part of feeding a baby pigeon is just doing it the forst time.
Can you feel the crop and see if the baby has food there already?

I think it's too late to return the baby to mom and dad especially since you don't know who they are. Putting it back where you ...well...they will never find it.

Of couse the baby is terrifed of you now but that will cahnge as soon as she realizes you are a food source.


----------



## dusty667 (May 4, 2010)

I see, I tried it, struggled super hard. Its whacking me with its wings and crying like crazy. I am scared it might die out of fear of something. Where is the crop? How do I feel it? Do you think this baby is old enough to be eating peas? Is Millet okay as well? 

Does it need water? @[email protected] This is so hard.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes it's old enough to be eating peas. Why don't you PM me you phone number and I'll talk you though it. or you can call me...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here is a rescue in Edmundton...you can contact them and ask if they have a contact in your area for you to take the baby.

http://www.themcdonaldrescue.co.nr/


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas and corn make it lumpy and squishy.
__________________
Charis


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Bundle the baby up in a towell like a burrito with just his head and neck sticking out. He woun't be able to struggle so much this way and it will make it easier for you.

Call Charis........she is a master at this stuff. She will talk you through the entire procedure.

Please do not put the baby back where you found him. His chances for survival at this point would be zero. He needs you!!!!!

Thank you for being so kind in taking in this baby.


----------



## dusty667 (May 4, 2010)

Alright, I PMed you Charis! I also emailed 2 rescues that are near Calgary. I'll try again to feed this baby, if I fail, I will call you in 10-15 min.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

OK...Your pm never came through. read my post agin, about feeding, before you start.
Any problems...call me.


----------



## dusty667 (May 4, 2010)

Alright, trial 2 fail. Its super stressed so I just put it back in its box. I am gonna give it a 10 min break right now, in the meantime I will call you. Who should I ask for Charis? btw, my name is Jamica (Ja-mee-ka). 

I tried feeling for the crop but the whole area round its neck and throat is flat so I think it don't have food.


----------



## dusty667 (May 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I fed him about 30 peas and then a nice rescue lady came and took him away! Thank you so much Charis for your help. The little guy/gal thanks you to 

It found a home! I am so happy, this happened so fast!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

dusty667 said:


> Thank you everyone! I fed him about 30 peas and then a nice rescue lady came and took him away! Thank you so much Charis for your help. The little guy/gal thanks you to
> 
> It found a home! I am so happy, this happened so fast!


You know...after we talked...Karen just popped into my mind and I called her up. Glad she said yes.
Thanks to you for rescuing the baby from the stair well. You did good.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Charis said:


> You know...after we talked...Karen just popped into my mind and I called her up. Glad she said yes.
> Thanks to you for rescuing the baby from the stair well. You did good.


Great Job Charis!!! Your wonderful


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

Dusty667, you saved a life and you should be proud!! He would have died if you would not have helped him!! Good work!


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi all! I've got the little sweetie here. He's got one heck of an appetite! I'm also amazed at the increase in his strength, even since last night. He's got a lot of power in his jaw/beak now. He is very active. I found this out the hard way today as I left him in a nice warm LOCKED room while I was at work today. I came home and he had walked all over the room (don't worry, it's bird-proof; nothing that could hurt him)! He's pooping lots, which I'm guessing is a good sign. He seems to respond to the name Trevor now, which is what I've been calling him. He acquired that name because I picked him up last night in the box that I stored my riding helmet, which I thought was the brand name Trevor. Turns out it's something similar, but no worries as he suits Trevor and seems to like it. Okay I'm blathering as usual  , so I'll stop and post some pictures.....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Trevor is a very handsome and lucky little bird. He looks really good.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Trevor's a CUTIE!!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

oh, he is a little doll! Great job you're doing!


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

Trevor is a cutie. I miss my pigeons.


----------

